# Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??



## m.jester (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit einem Sonnenbarsch?
Wir haben in unserem Teich seid einem Jahr __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen.
Anfangs waren es jeweils 10 Stk.
Nun haben wir ca. 20 __ Elritze und an die 100 Moderlieschen, die sich (wie man jetzt schon sehen kann) weiter gut vermehren.
Meine Überlegung ist nun, einen (ob das reicht?) Sonnenbarsch einzusetzen, der sich etwas um den Nachwuchs der anderen kümmern soll.
Meine Fragen:
Reicht ein __ Barsch und kann man den überhaupt allein halten?
Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?
Wie sieht es dann mit den ebenfalls zahlreich vorhandenen Libellenlarven aus?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Nette Grüße
Michael


----------



## sabine71 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

Willkommen im Club, Michael  

Wir haben uns vor ein paar Wochen einen Sonnenbarsch geholt, damit er die diesjährige __ Moderlieschen Brut etwas in Grenzen hält.

Die vom letzten Jahr sind teilweise schon zu groß, die habe ich heute abgegeben :beeten: 

Ich denke aber, das er/sie schon etwas aufgeräumt hat. Libellenlarven habe ich trotzdem im Teich.

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Findling (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

Hallo Sabine, hallo Michael,

das Einsetzen eines Sonnenbarsches zur Reduzierung des Fischbestandes ist m.M.n. eine Sache, die lediglich in der Theorie funktioniert.

Stellt Euch nur mal vor, wie viel Laich eure __ Moderlieschen so absetzen und wie klein so ein Sonnenbarsch ist. Da er nur die wirklich ganz kleinen Jungfische fressen kann (durch die Größe seines Mauls bestimmt) werden die Jungfische schneller groß, als er sie wegfressen kann, denn er ist ja auch nur ein Tier, das seinen Hunger stillt, und kein Killer, der tötet und frisst so lange etwas da ist.  Also müsstet Ihr schon mehrere __ Sonnenbarsche einsetzen, dann jedoch, wenn das Risiko einer unkontrollierten Vermehrung der __ Barsche ausgeschlossen werden soll nur von einem Geschlecht. Wie toll das für die Fische dann allerdings ist, in einer reinen Männer- oder Frauen-WG zu leben kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Wenn Ihr Euch aber anstelle eines kleinen Sonnenbarsches zu größeren Raubfischen entschließen solltet, ist ganz klar, dass diese nicht nur den Nachwuchs, sondern auch die erwachsenen Fische fressen werden. 

Ich würde eher dazu raten, das Füttern der Fische komplett einzustellen! 

Dann habt Ihr keinen Nährstoffeintrag durch das Futter mehr und die Anzahl der Fische (egal welche Art) wird sich an den Gegebenheiten Eurer Teiche ausrichten und einpendeln. Ohne zusätzlichen Futtereintrag ist meiner Überzeugung nach ein Überbesatz nicht möglich, d.h. dass Ihr dann auch in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr mit zu vielen Jungfischen haben werdet da das Futterangebot die Anzahl der Fische bestimmt.

Wenn Ihr aber Eure Fische weiterhin füttern wollt, dann werdet Ihr immer wieder vor dem selben Problem stehen, da auch in diesem Fall die Menge des vorhandenen Futters die Zahl der Fische bestimmt.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## m.jester (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

@ Sabine,
dann bin ich wohl nicht ganz allein mit meinem Lieschenüberschuß  

@Manfred,
ich füttere die Fische eigentlich nie,aber sie vermeren sich trotzdem wie S..
klar wird ein einzelner __ Barsch nicht hunderte Jungfische vertillgen können, aber ich hoffe er dezimiert sie etwas.
und ob es eine Lösung ist zwei Männchen einzusetzen ??

erst mal vielen Dank Euch, für die Beiträge

Michael


----------



## sabine71 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

@manfred: das mit dem nicht füttern ist leider schlecht möglich. Wir haben in dem Teich auch noch 3 Koi und wenn ich die einen Tag nicht füttere gehen die mir an meine Pflanzen und die sind dann hinüber. 

Wir werden ja sehen wie das mit dem Sonnenbarsch funktioniert. Ansonsten freue ich mich immer wieder über andere Teichbesitzer  die gerne ein paar von unserem __ Moderlieschen oder Goldfischbesatz haben möchten. Besser so, als in eine Zoohandlung gehen und teures Geld dafür zu bezahlen.


Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben in dem Teich auch noch 3 Koi und wenn ich die einen Tag nicht füttere gehen die mir an meine Pflanzen und die sind dann hinüber.



Hi Sabine,

werfe mal Salat in den Teich, dann lassen die Koi auch die Pflanzen in Ruhe.




P.S.
DAS IST KEIN SCHERZ


----------



## sabine71 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

@thorsten:

krausen Salat, Feldsalat, kopfsalat, ricola salat, eisbergsalat, .... 

gibt so viele sorten .....

einen bestimmten ?

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

....probiere mal Kopfsalat, aber vorher Waschen!

Meine "fallen" darüber her.


----------



## m.jester (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch gegen zu viele Fische ??*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab heute einen Sonnenbarsch in den Teich gesetzt und Ihn somit wohl zur Spitze in der Nahrungskette ernannt.  
Ob und wieviel er gegen zu viel Nachwuchs ausrichten kann wird sich zeigen.
Aber zumindest ist es ein neuer,schöner Fisch im Teich, den man wahrscheinlich Stundenlang suchen kann  

nette Grüße und ein tolles Wochenende wünscht Euch

Michael


----------

